# Marine GPS / Fish Finder



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

Guys,

I have used Garmin handheld GPS units forever for both ice fishing and hunting. A couple of years ago I picked up an X67 Ice Macine for ice fishing. This last summer my wife and I bought a used boat and plan to spend a lot of time on LSC next summer. It all has me thinking about a possible new unit. I really want a GPS unit that will show me where I am at on a lake with respect to depths. It would be great if it also has a fish finder and would be even better if I could use it attached to my quad when ice fishing Simcoe in the winter (gotta set up over those shoals). 

I have no ideal what to look for as there is such a huge assortment of stuff on the market. Maybe I should only be looking for a GPS with a decent size screen and depth charts (forget about the fish finder). Since I am familar with Garmin, I was kind of wanting to stick with them. However, maybe a Lowrance or other is better for me.

Can somene give me advice or some suggestions as to a unit I should be looking at? I would greatly appreciate your help.

Dave


----------

